# Orandas im Teich!!



## stali2000100 (9. Jan. 2010)

Hi!!

Ich weis das ich schon mal geschrieben hab das ich keine Fische im Teich möchte aber nun habe ich in einem Gartenteichbuch gelesen das man Orandas in kleinen Teichen ab 400 liter halten kann(mein Teich wird 500 bis 700 liter fassen!!)Und im Winter sollen sie in ein Aquarium ins Haus!!Stimmt es wirklich das man die kleinen Orandas in solch kleinen Teichen halten kann??(hab nähmlich auch im Aquariumforum gelesen das man sie in Becken ab 300 liter halten kann!!)

Wenn ja wie viele könnte ich von denen im Teich halten(ich hätte mir gedacht so 2-3)

Im Winter würden sie natürlich in ein Aquariumkommen!!Sind da 54 bis 60 liter ausreichend??

Bitte jetzt nicht schimpfen oder mich als Tierquäler bezeichnen, aber ich wollte nur mal wissen ob das stimmt mit den Orandas!!

Gruß Stali!!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi Stali,

die kleinen Schleierschwänze brauchen schon weniger Platz als ihre normalen Verwandten, lassen sich daher auch im kleinen Teichen halten. (im Sommer zumindest). Allerdings mußt Du deinen kleinen Teich dann wie ein Aquarium pflegen. Also eine Filteranlage, und vor allem regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen, denn Goldfische machen viel Dreck (müssen darin ja gefüttert werden) der das wenige Wasser im Kleinteich ansonsten stark belast.

Goldfische sind Gruppentiere (früher nannte man sie Schwarmfische, doch so was gibt es im Süßwasser nicht), daher mehrere (min. 6) halten.

Ein 60cm (54l) Aquarium ist zur Überwinterung nicht außreichend, die Beckenlänge soll mindesten 1,5m betragen, also ein 300-400l Becken als unterste Grenze. Die Fische müssen hier ja auch 1/2es Jahr drin verbringen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## stali2000100 (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi!!

Sonst giebt es wohl keine Fischart für so nen Miniteich, oder??

Also wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder auf den Fischlosen Teich umsteigen!!(auserdem ist in unserem Haus kein Platz mehr für ein so großes Aquarium!!Ich hab ja schon ein 20 liter und ein 60 liter Aqua im Wohnzimmer stehen!!Der einzige Platz für ein Aquarium wäre noch in der Garage, dort könnte ich dann evt. Fische im Winter unterbringen!!Wenn es halt so eine kleine FischArt gibt!!Das Aqua darf halt nicht größer als 60 liter sein!!)


----------



## jochen (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi,

schau dir mal die Ellasoma Arten aus Nordamerika an.
Die kannst du ohne Filterung locker in einem 60 er Becken überwintern.
Voraussgesetzt ein wöchentlicher Wasserwechsel von etwa 50 %


Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau dir mal die Ellasoma Arten aus Nordamerika an.
> Die kannst du ohne Filterung locker in einem 60 er Becken überwintern.
> ...



Hi Jochen,

z.B. Elassoma okefenokee, sie werden ca 2,5cm lang und können als kleine Gruppe in Nanobecken ohne Filterung gehalten werden. 
Sie sind sehr schwimmfaul und stehen oft mit wedelnden Brustflossen an einer Stelle.

Zum Überwintern sollte das Becken bepflanzt sein und an einem kühlen Fenster mit etwas Morgensonne stehen.

Elassomas fressen aber nur Lebend nach Eingewöhnung auch Frostfutter.

Bild 1: Männchen Bild 2: Weibchen
   

Video:  Elassoma okefenokee
http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d#p/u/15/19eBsmjpIIg

.


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi Werner,

die sind ja niedlich - und im Video sehen die gar nicht so faul aus


----------



## jochen (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi Werner,

ich hatte mal e. everglady, die gingen aber nur an Lebendfutter, meist Nauplien.
Mit was für Frostfutter fütterst du die Kleinen?

Hast du E. okefenokee zur Abgabe ?

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> die sind ja niedlich - und im Video sehen die gar nicht so faul aus




Hi Christine,

Der Selbst und Arterhaltungstrieb bringt viele Lebewesen auch einmal in Bewegung.

@ Jochen,

Lebend, bekommen sie Artemia und Moina, gefrostet gibt es Artemia, Mückenlarven rot und schwarz.
Im Sommer natürlich alles was die Regentonnen hergeben.

Von everglady und okefenokee sind Jungtiere vorhanden aber leider noch keine zur Abgabe, da die Zuchtgruppe noch aufgebaut wird.


----------



## jochen (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi Werner,

wenn sich was bei den okefenokee tut, lass es mich wissen,
wenns passt würde ich mich dafür interessieren.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## wp-3d (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> wenn sich was bei den okefenokee tut, lass es mich wissen,
> wenns passt würde ich mich dafür interessieren.
> ...



das kann noch eine Weile dauern.

Die Alten sind zur Zeit kühl gestellt.

Ich werde an Dich Denken.


----------



## martin1978 (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Jochen,
> 
> z.B. Elassoma okefenokee, sie werden ca 2,5cm lang und können als kleine Gruppe in Nanobecken ohne Filterung gehalten werden.
> Sie sind sehr schwimmfaul und stehen oft mit wedelnden Brustflossen an einer Stelle.
> ...



Hi

Kann man den Okefenokee-Zwergschwarzbarsch (Elassoma okefenokee) auch im Teich halten im Sommer?

Ist der auch winterhart?


----------



## jochen (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi Martin,

im Sommer kann man ihn ideal in Teichen halten, auch in Fertigteichen so um die 300 - 500 ltr.
Der Teich sollte etwas beschattet sein, die elassoma vertragen jedoch schon mal höhere Temperaturen.
Überwintert muss er in einen kühlen Aquarium werden, so etwa 10-15 °C, nicht viel wärmer, ansonsten laichen die Tiere im darauffolgenden Jahr nicht ab.
Das Aquarium muss nicht gefiltert werden, Wasserwechsel muss natürlich durchgeführt werden.
Überwintern im Teich sollte man diese Fische nach meiner Meinung nicht.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## NNZ (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hey, woher bekommt man die kleinen den. Ich möchte auch solche.  Wie bekommt man die am einfachsten aus dem Teich damit sie nur wenig Stress haben?cool


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi, 
ich habe 4 Kleine Orandas in einem 200 L Becken. Pflanzen sind wichtig Sandboden ca 6 cm schicht und eine gute Filterung. Wurzeln sollten auch drin sein. Für den Teich sind Sie nicht geeignet weil sie nicht die besten Schwimmer sind ( Körperform und doppelte Schwanzflose hinten ) Sie können nicht schnell genug bei Gefahr flüchten. Die Orandas können im Teich schnell verschwunden sein ( Katze u.s.w.) Bitte nicht nur mit Flocken füttern das drückt nach einger zeit auf die Schwimblase. Abwechselnd mit Flocken,Getroknete Bachflokrebse Getroknete Wasserflöhe etwas in der Hand zerieben und Rote Mückenlarven ( Frostfutter vorher auftauen) im wechsel Füttern. Und Du wirst dein Spass haben.  Die orandas sind in Japan sehr beliebt. 

Ein kleiner Oranda kostet zwischen 4-6 €  und sollte nur im Fachhandel gekauft werden.

glg bernd


----------



## NNZ (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Nein, ich meine die Elassoma. Danke doch für die schnelle Antwort.                                                                                                         Nick


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hi,

im Zweifelsfall kannst Du die bei Werner (wp-3d) bekommen, sobald er welche abzugeben hat.


----------



## NNZ (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Danke für die Antwort. Sind das eigendlich keine Aquariumfische, oder kann man alle Aquariumfische im Sommer in den Teich setzen, wenn sie nicht zu klein sind?                                    Nick


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Hallo Nick,

guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24570
oder hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4407

Ich denke, da findest Du genug Antworten.


----------



## NNZ (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Orandas im Teich!!*

Danke für die Links. Wie ich das verstehe gibt es da verschiedene Meinungen. Ich frage mich wie die Leute die kleinen Fische aus dem Teich bekommen, so viele? Ich werde mich jetzt noch ein wenig schlau machen und mich dan entscheiden ob ich ein paar kleine Aquariumfische zulegen werde und die im Sommer in einen seperaten Teich lassen soll, im Winter ins Haus nehmen.Danke für die Antwort.


Nick


----------

